
Ask HN: Forum/platform for sharing and collaborating on “open-source ideas”? - Razengan
Say I notice a lack of something in the world; an app, service, system or platform that I&#x27;ve always felt the need for, but cannot implement myself, or haven&#x27;t even fully thought it out.<p>What&#x27;s currently the best way&#x2F;place to plant the seeds for that idea, in the hopes of other people picking it up and adding to it?<p>One could put up some text documents on GitHub etc., but where would you to post to generate initial discussion and attract people to look at that repo?
======
snazz
You need a proof of concept to demonstrate both to yourself and others that
your idea is worthy of a full implementation. Usually this means writing real
code; not a ton, necessarily, but enough for a Show HN. To get others
interested in your project, you have to have enough to convince them to
participate. Don’t make vaporware.

------
ocdtrekkie
Have you been to [https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-
ideas](https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-ideas) ?

------
ccnafr
This platform :D

